# why use pouches?



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

I was making a small slingshot on a stick for a game, and it was so small that when I banded it, i couldn't use a pouch. so I just used one continuous piece of theraband, and it works great! so what I am wondering is, why use a leather pouch at the end of the bands when it's easier to just use a continuous piece, with the rubber itself holding the ammo?


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I hope somebody has an answer for this question  I know of a guy here who uses Linatex bands and he makes his pouches out of the same Linatex rubber.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

With a well used, or purpose formed, pouch, you will be much more consistent in placing the ammo than you will ever be using just straight bands. That means you have greater potential for accuracy. Also, the ammo will tend to wear the bands rather quickly, especially if you are shooting stones, whereas there is much less wear using a leather pouch. And, using a leather pouch generally means you will use less rubber, unless you are shooting very small ammo. Also, if you want to use tubes or narrow office bands or very narrow strips of resistance bands, then you will have to use a pouch.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I would worry about the bands wrapping up the ammo and sending it back at me.


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

ok, thanks, guys! I'll stick with pouches after all.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Watch a Jorge sprave slomo video and imagine the damage your ammo would cause the rubber. Charles is absolutely Right. Even with marks made to place your ammo, I think alignment between your fingers would be an issue.. not bad for a quick little penny flicker when you're in a jam.


----------

